# 수나



## lksaltern

그 느린 걸음으로 나를 따라올 수나 있겠어?

What is the meaning of -나 in 수나 above?


----------



## vientito

The most common usage of that which I know of is that under any suboptimal condition (which you may not be satisfied of or inclined to) the best (the least) that you can deliver.  In those situations you will be likely to find such attachment of 나.  Note that 나 itself does not have much intrinsic meaning it is considered a 조사 attached to a noun or adverb, but its role is enhance the feeling of that particular type of situation.  나  also has other usage different from that but in your example I think it fits the best.


----------



## lksaltern

Thanks vientito!


----------



## Rance

To add onto what vientito said, speaker is dissastified with the slow speed and not happy with it.

If speaker said " 따라올 수 있겠어?", this expression is rather neutral and can swing positive or negative either way.
It can be used when speaker is worried about listner not being able to keep up.

However if you add -나, it becomes clear that speaker is mainly conveying negative feelings due to his dissastifaction.


----------



## lksaltern

Even better.  Thank you, Rance!


----------

